# Rota , Andalusia.



## Pauljenny (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone been there recently ?
Anyone going there soon ?

What's the verdict ?

We fancy a visit to the area soon.


----------



## redhand (Jan 22, 2018)

Heading that way next but all new to us too


----------



## Imalaphil (Jan 23, 2018)

We were there last September and the previous winter. Nice spot, lovely beach and boardwalks into town. Probably 25/30 minute walk. 
Does get busy in winter months, the Aire has free facilities, there’s also parking just behind closer to the beach.


----------



## BKen2 (Jan 23, 2018)

We where there in September for the Spanish Naval Air show ..the official aire gets full very quick and a bit tight but as mentioned there is more parking space in the beach car park.Good and safe Cycle track into town and great board walks with lovely beach. We first tried to park at the harbour but where redirected to the official Aire by the police and dont try to go into town with the van the streets are really a narrow challenge I can vouch for that .The Prom beach is great and the town is a little gem. 
Just for info Rota is not only a Spanish air base it is also a USA Naval port and Airbase so for geeks like me it was really interesting place:wacko:


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 23, 2018)

We've been there twice, love it - walks along the beach and there's a reasonable cafe with wifi a few minutes walk away. The painted pigeons are interesting, a local hobby. You can be moved on from the car park.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 23, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> We've been there twice, love it - walks along the beach and there's a reasonable cafe with wifi a few minutes walk away. The painted pigeons are interesting, a local hobby. You can be moved on from the car park.



Thanks very much, Sue.
That confirms a similar post on another place.

Is there an echo in here ?
:wacko:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 23, 2018)

would go there again but really want to go a bit further down to Bolonia down towards tarifa one of the best places i’ve ever stumbled upon


----------



## carol (Jan 23, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> would go there again but really want to go a bit further down to Bolonia down towards tarifa one of the best places i’ve ever stumbled upon



I'm hoping to go to Tarifa, Ken ... why's it so good then?


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 24, 2018)

carol said:


> I'm hoping to go to Tarifa, Ken ... why's it so good then?



Great beaches, good wilding west of tariffs and interesting Roman remains at Bologna. If you like out of the way places you will like that part of Spain. Good views of Africa too


----------



## carol (Jan 24, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Great beaches, good wilding west of tariffs and interesting Roman remains at Bologna. If you like out of the way places you will like that part of Spain. Good views of Africa too



That's convinced me! Is it in the POIs?


----------



## redhand (Jan 24, 2018)

And me definite stop for us in rota in next few weeks


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 24, 2018)

it’s Bolonia not tarifa that’s the gem (bologna) i think is predictive text) it’s a bay with a great sand dune and roman ruins asEE citizen show passport to get in free, lots of parking one in POIs we parked near the ruins pay parking and services also


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 24, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> it’s Bolonia not tarifa that’s the gem (bologna) i think is predictive text) it’s a bay with a great sand dune and roman ruins asEE citizen show passport to get in free, lots of parking one in POIs we parked near the ruins pay parking and services also




Morning Ken,
We may venture down there, if Rota is a bit hectic.
Trouble is, well have to pass Puerto de Santa Maria, and the temptation to stay at Palmira Beach might be too strong.


----------

